# Blast Gates



## SteveKoz (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm currently piecing out my new DC system. Up to blast gates now. I've seen blast gates from under $2 to over $15 for 4" manual gates. PVC to Aluminum. Can I get recommendations which ones you all use or which ones to stay away from? Thanks! Appreciate the help..


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I've got the aluminum ones from Woodcraft I think. When I downsized my system, I installed a set (Al) from Rockler I think. They were part of an automatic system. I don't know anything about the plastic ones, though. They maybe alright, too. Before I downsized, I was going to make my own 6" BG out of wood to isolate zones. That's a way to go also.


----------



## SteveKoz (Feb 22, 2019)

djg said:


> I've got the aluminum ones from Woodcraft I think. When I downsized my system, I installed a set (Al) from Rockler I think. They were part of an automatic system. I don't know anything about the plastic ones, though. They maybe alright, too. Before I downsized, I was going to make my own 6" BG out of wood to isolate zones. That's a way to go also.


Thanks. Went to their website and found there is a Woodcraft store not too far from me. It's worth a trip to see them in person.


----------



## SteveKoz (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks. Went to their website and found there is a Woodcraft store not too far from me. It's worth a trip to see them in person.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

I have several plastic blast gates from Rockler. I can’t recommend them. They are prone to clogging the gate tracks, making it difficult to close completely even when you are careful on how you mount them. I’ve also had a couple break over the years.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## SteveKoz (Feb 22, 2019)

Terry Q said:


> I have several plastic blast gates from Rockler. I can’t recommend them. They are prone to clogging the gate tracks, making it difficult to close completely even when you are careful on how you mount them. I’ve also had a couple break over the years.
> 
> 
> In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


Thanks Terry.. Can you share which ones you are using now? Or with that teaser have you come up with a different way of blocking off the unused lines? :smile2:


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

SteveKoz said:


> Thanks Terry.. Can you share which ones you are using now? Or with that teaser have you come up with a different way of blocking off the unused lines? :smile2:




I bought extra plastic gates when I bought them so I replaced the broken ones with the same things. I bought some metal blast gates but I’ve been holding off installing them until I move tools around and have to reroute the duct system.

I have two main branches and gates to seven pieces of equipment. 

I forgot to mention, some of the Rockler plastic gates tend to self close partly when using them, but it may be because I have them paired to a 5 hp dust collection motor.

If anyone would like a good deal on a bunch of Rockler 2 inch dust collection parts I’ll be happy to inventory it and send it out. I started with a two inch system for my shop vac but it didn’t take long to realize two inch doesn’t cut it for long runs. I probably have enough parts for two small workshops.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## bommerts (Apr 16, 2019)

New to the forum and wanted to share......

I bought the black plastic gates from harbor freight for $3/ea, and I open/close them with DC actuators, a 3D printed arm, a switch, and a 19V power supply.

-Gates: https://www.harborfreight.com/4-inch-dust-collector-air-flow-control-97497.html
-Actuators: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IWMEBSO
-I'm using an old 19v laptop power supply to power the actuators.
-I 3D designed and printed a control arm to open/close the actuators, pic attached.

I'll try to post some pics of the finished product. It works OK, needs some improvement to more fully snap open and closed.


----------

